# $500 Sheraton Desert Oasis 8/24-8/31 Week!!



## gkbiiii (Aug 5, 2014)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis---Scottsdale*
*Full Week-Rental over Labor Day Weekend!*
*Only $700 for the Whole Holiday Week 8/24-8/31*

Large One-Bedroom Premium/Deluxe 798 sq. ft. Villa: with a king-size Sheraton Sweet Sleeper® Bed, and a queen sleeper sofa, with Zen pillow-top mattresses. 

www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/sheraton-desert-oasis/ 

www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/property/rooms/amenities/popup.html?propertyID=5611 

Full owner privileges, such as free in Villa internet. NOT an RCI trade!! 

We are owners, this is our home resort!! 

I have fixed this rental for over Labor Day weekend, however it can be changed for any day in August or early September.


Great Price & Property, for Labor Day!!


George


----------



## gkbiiii (Aug 9, 2014)

This is really a great place, in a great location, that will make for a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 9, 2014)

gkbiiii said:


> *Sheraton Desert Oasis---Scottsdale*
> *Full Week-Rental over Labor Day Weekend!*
> *Only $700 for the Whole Holiday Week 8/24-8/31*
> 
> ...



I love this resort and wish I could take advantage of this offer… I hope someone grabs up this opportunity


----------



## gkbiiii (Aug 10, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I love this resort and wish I could take advantage of this offer… I hope someone grabs up this opportunity



Thanks, if I lived closer to Scottsdale, (Miami Beach) I would just forgo the rental and spend the holiday week myself.  Your right though, this will be a good fit for the right person/couple/family!!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2014)

Riggo said:


> I was merely trying to qualify what was meant by "early September" and what weeks were available. I wasn't soliciting rentals in someone else's thread.



My apologies - my mistake.  

I have deleted those posts - Riggo, please feel free to repost your question to gkbiiii.


----------



## Riggo (Aug 10, 2014)

Apology accepted. Now that we are back on track, my question to the* Original Poster* is: "What weeks in September could be rented?"


----------



## gkbiiii (Aug 10, 2014)

Riggo said:


> Apology accepted. Now that we are back on track, my question to the* Original Poster* is: "What weeks in September could be rented?"



I checked this last week, I believe this is the first week on September, being Aug. 31, through Sept. 7 but I will call Monday to confirm, the last date possible.


----------



## gkbiiii (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lets make this a sale price of $625 for the week!!*


----------



## gkbiiii (Aug 18, 2014)

*$600 for the Week!!*

*I will bring this down to an even $575 for the Holiday Week*


----------



## gkbiiii (Aug 19, 2014)

*$575 for the Holiday Week*

That's $82.14 per night, for a 798ft Suite!!


----------



## gkbiiii (Aug 21, 2014)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis---Scottsdale*
Full Week-Rental over Labor Day Weekend!
*Only $500 for the Whole Holiday Week 8/24-8/31*

*Large One-Bedroom Premium/Deluxe 798 sq. ft. Villa*: with a king-size Sheraton Sweet Sleeper® Bed, and a queen sleeper sofa, with Zen pillow-top mattresses. 

www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/sheraton-desert-oasis/ 

www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/property/rooms/amenities/popup.html?propertyID=5611 

Full owner privileges, such as free in Villa internet. NOT an RCI trade!! 

We are owners, this is our home resort!! 

I have fixed this rental for over Labor Day weekend, however it can be changed for any day in August or early September.


Great Price & Property, for Labor Day!!


*JUST $71.42 NIGHTLY, LARGE 1 BEDROOM SUITE!!!*


----------

